

Guide to YC now available as a free download on Hyperink - jasonshen
http://www.hyperink.com/Guide-To-Yc-b1093

======
jasonshen
There was a lot of interest in making <http://guidetoyc.com> a full download
and the awesome team at Hyperink helped me put that together super-fast.
Incorporated pg's edits from the thread and added some comments on the new no-
idea announcement.

Best of luck with applications this cycle!

------
sabalaba
Jason and the team over here at Hyperink put a lot of time into this and we
hope that it proves helpful. If you guys have any questions or comments about
it, simply post here. Good luck to everybody applying!

~~~
mrhlee
Thank you guys for your work on this. I was able to download the PDF, but I
wasn't able to figure out how to download the Kindle version. I just
registered for a Hyperink account, and in my bookshelf it currently shows only
a Download (pdf) button.

~~~
freshfey
+1 for the Kindle version!

~~~
mekarpeles
Howdy hackers, thanks for the feedback! We worked hard with Jason to implement
a custom pdf design for his book - the mobi and epub are incoming in the next
couple of days. We'll be sure to post an update as soon as they're ready!
Cheers and happy reading.

~~~
freshfey
Very cool! The PDF looks awesome, thanks guys.

------
jsun
Awesome guide. Mad props for putting this together, and very accurate/useful
from my experiences.

EDIT: and FREE apparently...

------
r2chekhov
Great work, Jason and Hyperink! Not only is this super helpful, it's
beautifully put together, very professional!

------
squadron
Really polished design for the book, and it looks like it's going to be a
great read. I'm personally not interested in going for YC investment, but I am
curious about the process.

Thanks Jason. Nice work.

------
anon_reader1
Very interesting read. Well done, Jason and Hyperink!

------
jcarden
Great job Jason. Way to go!

